# RSPCA just rejected me as an adopter



## Paint Me Proud (3 April 2014)

I have just been rejected by the RSPCA to adopt 3 guinea pigs.

I wanted to adopt some new guinea pigs to make a small group with my current two females. My current guineas live in the bottom of my aviary, they have 20 sqft of indoor space, heated in cold weather, and 30 sqft of outdoor roofed space with access via a pop-hole. They have fresh fruit and veg everyday and a top quality dry food that I mix myself from three top brands, they also have turf chunks in the outdoor area and adlib hay.

I offered a home to 3 female guinea pigs from the RSPCA and was told the group of 3 would be hard to rehome due to the space they need - their recommendation is at least 4 sqft - so they were happy I wanted them.

Home checker came on Tuesday and was amzed by my accomodation for them, saying it was the nicest pen for guinea pigs she'd ever seen and was all thogether thrilled and confident we would be approved.

I used to be a zoo keeper, with guinea pigs one of the animals in my care, also bred and showed guineas when I was a child and have been involved in several animal clubs and groups.

So, I got a call tonight saying that they were rejecting us as adopters becasue the guinea pigs would be living with the birds (the home checker saw no issue with this, thought it was lovely) and that the guineas might get pooped on! 

I understand it may be their policy but I just feel for the 3 guineas I wanted to adopt, I would have offered an amazing forever home with massive accomodation but now they have to stay in foster and wait for someone with a little hutch to turn up.

I knew there was a reason I didnt like the RSPCA, even when you try to adopt one of their animals they are so picky you dont stand a chance of passing thir checks.

Oh well, I'll just go the pet shop and buy some guinea pigs the easy way......


----------



## Elsiecat (3 April 2014)

Pathetic  is there no small rescue near you that you can go to? Or a specialist guinea pig rescue? I bet they'd be delighted to home to you.


----------



## webble (3 April 2014)

Got to be honest I am a homechecker and I would have rejected you for that too sorry


----------



## Morag4 (3 April 2014)

Have you checked this site?

http://www.guineapigrehome.org.uk/


----------



## Fides (3 April 2014)

It's so frustrating isn't it. I was turned down as I had a horse so would be out of the house too much. They didn't belie  me when I said they would be going with me to the stables...

I ended up rescuing privately (a pup from a litter that were going to be drowned) - these rescues don't help themselves!

What gets me is that they won't home to someone who works more than 4 hours a day with a dog but they are happy for them to be left for longer than that in kennels at the rescue with very little one on one time, and often being left at 19:00 close (sometimes earlier) till the next day a how is that any different than someone working? At least a dog in a working family environment would have evening cuddles...


----------



## PorkChop (3 April 2014)

I am sorry to say that I am not surprised in the least - how utterly ridiculous ...... just a thought, there may well be a local guinea pig/small animal rescue near you, (you know the sort, very low key), and they usually welcome people like you with open arms.

Hope you find some gorgeous piggies


----------



## Fides (3 April 2014)

webble said:



			Got to be honest I am a homechecker and I would have rejected you for that too sorry
		
Click to expand...

Can I just as for what reason?


----------



## Elsiecat (3 April 2014)

webble said:



			Got to be honest I am a homechecker and I would have rejected you for that too sorry
		
Click to expand...

I'm also intriged to find out the reason? Guinea pigs and birds coming into possibly contact can't be an issue as the average guinea pig who is locked in a tiny hutch and gets an hour in a run on saturday could still be pooed on etc by a bird..


----------



## sue_nf (3 April 2014)

So b----y ridiculous, I feel for you, what a lovely home you could have offered the piggies, I can't bear seeing little animals in cages, so your set up sounds lovely.  A few years ago we had a home check from RSPCA, we wanted to re home a dog, I didn't work, horses kept at home.  We wanted a dog that would be with me all day, and on occasion go to work with husband (he works outside so lovely for a dog) and to come out riding with the horses.  We were turned down and told that our lifestyle was no way to keep a dog.  Went to the Blue Cross who then home checked us, exactly the same scenario.  Blue Cross said "what a wonderful home you can offer"


----------



## SkewbyTwo (3 April 2014)

I see so much of this now, with all established rescues, and it breaks my heart. So many stipulate, no kids, no dogs/cats, no this, no that...so many wonderful, decent animals left in pens. Because someone decided on an impossible list of criteria.

I think they have lost sight of the point. You sum it up OP, in that they need to remember, just how easily procured animals are.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 April 2014)

webble said:



			Got to be honest I am a homechecker and I would have rejected you for that too sorry
		
Click to expand...

I did think that may be the only thing they were unsure of but the home checker thought it was brilliant, she was singing my praises and pretty much told me i'd be approved, she even told the lady who makes the decision it was the best accomodation she'd ever seen. I did tell them they were going to live in an aviary when i first made contact, even sent them a photo, why didnt they say no then??


----------



## webble (3 April 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			I'm also intriged to find out the reason? Guinea pigs and birds coming into possibly contact can't be an issue as the average guinea pig who is locked in a tiny hutch and gets an hour in a run on saturday could still be pooed on etc by a bird..
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt rehome to the set up either

The two species just aren't designed to live together they have different dietry requirements and the pigs would be exposed to bird poo, dust and their feed - just no way would I do that the set up sounds amazing apart from the birds


----------



## webble (3 April 2014)

SkewbyTwo said:



			I see so much of this now, with all established rescues, and it breaks my heart. So many stipulate, no kids, no dogs/cats, no this, no that...so many wonderful, decent animals left in pens. Because someone decided on an impossible list of criteria.

I think they have lost sight of the point. You sum it up OP, in that they need to remember, just how easily procured animals are.
		
Click to expand...

That is the only issue though its not an impossible list of criteria


----------



## webble (3 April 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			I did think that may be the only thing they were unsure of but the home checker thought it was brilliant, she was singing my praises and pretty much told me i'd be approved, she even told the lady who makes the decision it was the best accomodation she'd ever seen. I did tell them they were going to live in an aviary when i first made contact, even sent them a photo, why didnt they say no then??
		
Click to expand...

I dont know they should have done to be honest, it does vary from branch to branch how the process works


----------



## Elsiecat (3 April 2014)

webble said:



			I wouldnt rehome to the set up either

The two species just aren't designed to live together they have different dietry requirements and the pigs would be exposed to bird poo, dust and their feed - just no way would I do that the set up sounds amazing apart from the birds
		
Click to expand...

Birds also poo on lawns. Guinea pigs also have wooden runs on lawns. Is bird poo especially toxic to guinea pigs?
And I don't think OP has proposed to give them all the same feed? 
Baffling.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 April 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			Birds also poo on lawns. Guinea pigs also have wooden runs on lawns. Is bird poo especially toxic to guinea pigs?
And I don't think OP has proposed to give them all the same feed? 
Baffling.
		
Click to expand...

My mum said that about birds pooping on outdoor cage runs. 


The guinea pigs have a number of cardboard boxes to run between and i've never seen a spot of bird poop on them. The shed has a lot of ventilation and is well maintained and cleaned regulalry.
The birds food is not accesible to the guinea pigs.


----------



## webble (3 April 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			Birds also poo on lawns. Guinea pigs also have wooden runs on lawns. Is bird poo especially toxic to guinea pigs?
And I don't think OP has proposed to give them all the same feed? 
Baffling.
		
Click to expand...

A bird flying over a lawn isnt really the same as an avairy though and whilst I realise that from the description the bird food would end up on the floor. I will bow out of this thread now as I have never read anything nice about the rspca on HHO and I find it demoralising


----------



## Fides (3 April 2014)

webble said:



			A bird flying over a lawn isnt really the same as an avairy though and whilst I realise that from the description the bird food would end up on the floor. I will bow out of this thread now as I have never read anything nice about the rspca on HHO and I find it demoralising 

Click to expand...

I'm sure if there were good experiences people would say...


----------



## Moomin1 (3 April 2014)

Fides said:



			I'm sure if there were good experiences people would say...
		
Click to expand...

No they wouldn't, because human nature is to generally only speak of the bad experiences. Same with the NHS  and police service.


----------



## 3Beasties (3 April 2014)

Sounds like a brilliant set up, would love to see pics!

I'm not surprised so many people buy rather than adopt!


----------



## Meandtheboys (3 April 2014)

webble I feel sorry for you and not aimed at you..............but the RSPCA have stupid policies and procedures and find it easier to PTS than apply a logic approach - bunch of idiots!!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (3 April 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Sounds like a brilliant set up, would love to see pics!
		
Click to expand...

Indoor area (rest of shed now tidy, lol!)






with shavings etc for guinea pigs - they now have 5 boxes to run between 






Outdoor area


----------



## Meandtheboys (3 April 2014)

Can I come and move in...............looks lovely!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2014)

Fides said:



			I'm sure if there were good experiences people would say...
		
Click to expand...

I have posted several times about my positive experience in fostering a gypsy cob filly from the RSPCA.

I have to say that I'm not too sure about guinea pigs living in an aviary either, due to contamination with droppings and dander, etc., though otherwise the set up looks ace.

Disclaimer, I have no affiliation with the RSPCA, and fully agree that they don't get everything right, every time.


----------



## dogatemysalad (3 April 2014)

Sorry, I wouldn't put pigs in with birds either. 

I've kept pigs for many years and mine have a small shed and access to the whole garden 24/7. Birds in a garden don't tend to poo in a confined area as they would have to in an aviary.


----------



## Mrs B (3 April 2014)

webble said:



			A bird flying over a lawn isnt really the same as an avairy though and whilst I realise that from the description the bird food would end up on the floor. I will bow out of this thread now as I have never read anything nice about the rspca on HHO and I find it demoralising 

Click to expand...

Sorry, Webble, but reading that you defend the RSPCA's stance on this, when other animals are in REAL distress and being abused just strengthens my objections to the RSPCA. I'm a great supporter of animal welfare charities. My Grandfather (a vet) was the first chairman of the PDSA. He was born in 1898 and I am proud to be his Granddaughter. At that time, he recognised that animals needed our help when owners were well meaning, but lacked enough funds to feed themselves and their families let alone get veterinary care for their animals.

And the RSPCA? I used to donate. I used to support them. But I have watched them get taken over by those with a political agenda and those who (much as I prefer animals over humans) champion animal RIGHTS over animal welfare and who display a wilful misunderstanding of what is a workable balance which also benefits anything on the planet NOT born as that rather distasteful breed, 'homo sapiens'.

This is a classic case that makes me angry. Someone bred those poor little guineas, without a thought for where they'd end up. The OP has offered them a home which (as the inspector said) was great. But you would still whinge about it, because it's not 'perfect'? God alive! Life ain't perfect, but it might have been pretty damn'd close for those little pigs. Now I guess they'll be kept in the rehoming centre taking up time, money and resources which could have been used for some other abused little mites. And then probably destroyed.

I think you need to examine what your feelings about animal welfare really are.

And ETA bullhooks in my case, Moomin! I praise where praise is due, immediately and reserve judgement about whinges until I'm sure they're justified.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2014)

Mrs B said:



			The OP has offered them a home which (as the inspector said) was great. But you would still whinge about it, because it's not 'perfect'? God alive!

I think you need to examine what your feelings about animal welfare really are.
		
Click to expand...

This is a very harsh, and IMHO unwarranted, judgement on Webble, who has merely stated that she would be unhappy about rehoming guinea pigs with birds in an aviary.


----------



## Moomin1 (3 April 2014)

Mrs B said:



			Sorry, Webble, but reading that you defend the RSPCA's stance on this, when other animals are in REAL distress and being abused just strengthens my objections to the RSPCA. I'm a great supporter of animal welfare charities. My Grandfather (a vet) was the first chairman of the PDSA. He was born in 1898 and I am proud to be his Granddaughter. At that time, he recognised that animals needed our help when owners were well meaning, but lacked enough funds to feed themselves and their families let alone get veterinary care for their animals.

And the RSPCA? I used to donate. I used to support them. But I have watched them get taken over by those with a political agenda and those who (much as I prefer animals over humans) champion animal RIGHTS over animal welfare and who display a wilful misunderstanding of what is a workable balance which also benefits anything on the planet NOT born as that rather distasteful breed, 'homo sapiens'.

This is a classic case that makes me angry. Someone bred those poor little guineas, without a thought for where they'd end up. The OP has offered them a home which (as the inspector said) was great. But you would still whinge about it, because it's not 'perfect'? God alive! Life ain't perfect, but it might have been pretty damn'd close for those little pigs. Now I guess they'll be kept in the rehoming centre taking up time, money and resources which could have been used for some other abused little mites. And then probably destroyed.

I think you need to examine what your feelings about animal welfare really are.

And ETA bullhooks in my case, Moomin! I praise where praise is due, immediately and reserve judgement about whinges until I'm sure they're justified.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but you couldn't get someone more dedicated and passionate about animal welfare than Webble.  And I fully agree with her over the aviary situation.  As do a good few others on this thread.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (3 April 2014)

But this thread does raise the more general question of a home being 'good enough' versus 'perfect'. It sounds to me like in this case as in others cited that the RSPCA are throwing the baby out with the bath water by setting the standard so high that animals can't be rehomed. As a result, if I understand the situation correctly, animals that can't be rehomed are killed. How is that better?


----------



## Moomin1 (3 April 2014)

Magnetic Sparrow said:



			But this thread does raise the more general question of a home being 'good enough' versus 'perfect'. It sounds to me like in this case as in others cited that the RSPCA are throwing the baby out with the bath water by setting the standard so high that animals can't be rehomed. As a result, if I understand the situation correctly, animals that can't be rehomed are killed. How is that better?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly they don't feel that this home is 'good enough' though due to the reasons given.  I don't think they are looking for perfect at all - I don't think that having the g.pigs housed with the birds is good enough, never mind perfect.  The rest of the set up is very good, so it's a real shame that OP couldn't house them separately.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 April 2014)

webble said:



			I wouldnt rehome to the set up either

The two species just aren't designed to live together they have different dietry requirements and the pigs would be exposed to bird poo, dust and their feed - just no way would I do that the set up sounds amazing apart from the birds
		
Click to expand...

So there are no birds in the Andes then?  Of course wild guinea pigs evolved alongside birds as part of the ecosystem. I wonder how big Andean Condor poo is?

Surely how many birds are in the aviary should be considered? If it's overpopulated and cramped, that would be very different from having only a few birds in a large space.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 April 2014)

SIL got turned down for a dog because she worked one hour a day at lunchtime in the primary school at the end of her road .
So the rescue turned down an experienced home with keen walkers with another dog and fenced garden .
Its no surprise rescues are full.


----------



## dunthing (4 April 2014)

Mrs. B, Faracat and Goldenstar, I'm in total agreement with all your comments. Absolutely ridiculous reason for not rehoming and damned stupid policies too.


----------



## fallenangel123 (4 April 2014)

Assuming the birds in the aviary are not hawks, I can't see it being a disaster after all the other piggies live there happily.
  Obviously they would be better off kept individually in little wooden boxes with the occasional hour on grass though go figure.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 April 2014)

Don't know anything about Guinea pigs but that looks like a lovely home Paintmeproud


I wont get started on what I think of RSPCA


RSPCA go a little to far  on some home checks or those interested in rehoming.


----------



## paulineh (4 April 2014)

I have only ever had a Dog from the RSPCA and that was over 40 years ago , before all the politics. I now go to the breed rescue centres to get my dogs (Springer Spaniels).

I have recently had dealings with the RSPCA and find their attitude unbelievable . They just sat back and waited for some poor ponies to die and even then did little.

I have stopped giving to them and would not adopt from them.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 April 2014)

No, I wouldn't keep guinea pigs in an aviary but neither would I keep them in a hutch with a small run either. That's probably worse. 
They're brilliant little animals and sadly tend to get short changed with housing.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 April 2014)

fallenangel123 said:



			Assuming the birds in the aviary are not hawks
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Billabongchick (4 April 2014)

Just to derail this; Paint Me Proud is that a Kakariki you have in there? Lovely aviary!


----------



## suestowford (4 April 2014)

I am also going to go off topic a little and ask the OP, how come your piggy boxes aren't all chewed up? Mine would gnaw through that cardboard in a day!


----------



## Serianas (4 April 2014)

Im sure alot of people keep guinnea pigs on aviaries with birds (sorry dont know much about them!)... a friend of mine as a child has a rabbit in one, scampering around with the quails!

However my thoughts on the RSPCA are also not good... I have heard enough horror stories of their treatment of Exotic rescues to never donate to them again... my dontations come in the form of tins of food to local rescues... They are not the organisation I used to support when i was a child im afraid...


----------



## Paint Me Proud (4 April 2014)

Billabongchick said:



			Just to derail this; Paint Me Proud is that a Kakariki you have in there? Lovely aviary!
		
Click to expand...

Yes kakarikis. I have two breeding pairs and have chicks regulalry. They are lovely lovely birds, sadly not as popular as they deserve.




suestowford said:



			I am also going to go off topic a little and ask the OP, how come your piggy boxes aren't all chewed up? Mine would gnaw through that cardboard in a day!
		
Click to expand...

lol, I dont know, they dont seem to bother, i have to cut the holes myself. They have lots to do though, they run around the outdoor area and nibble on the turf i get them a lot.


----------



## Kaylum (5 April 2014)

We got turned down for a rescue dog from them, as we worked even though we had had a dog for 17 years who we rescued ourselves when she was dumped from a car. They do not look at the experience of the owners so are not looking at the bigger picture. 17 years we had that dog. They are actually denying an animal a home which in itself is cruel.


----------



## Hexx (6 April 2014)

The RSPCA would never rehome to me as I work full time.  However, I have found three brilliant rescues that did consider me as a suitable home - to the extent that I have successfully fostered 15 dogs for one rescue and 5 for another, and I can say that ever single one of them came with issues, but left a well balanced, happy dog, ready for its new home.  I still keep in contact with a number of the new owners.  

I have also permanently adopted four dogs from rescue, two having now passed away reaching the grand old ages of 15 and 13.  The other two are 8 and 3 respectively, and let me tell you, the three year old is not for the faint-hearted - he is a handful having spent the first 15 months of his life confined to a crate!  If not for the flexibility of these wonderful rescues, 24 dogs could still be waiting in kennels/rescue!


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 April 2014)

Hexx said:



			The RSPCA would never rehome to me as I work full time.  However, I have found three brilliant rescues that did consider me as a suitable home - to the extent that I have successfully fostered 15 dogs for one rescue and 5 for another, and I can say that ever single one of them came with issues, but left a well balanced, happy dog, ready for its new home.  I still keep in contact with a number of the new owners.  

I have also permanently adopted four dogs from rescue, two having now passed away reaching the grand old ages of 15 and 13.  The other two are 8 and 3 respectively, and let me tell you, the three year old is not for the faint-hearted - he is a handful having spent the first 15 months of his life confined to a crate!  If not for the flexibility of these wonderful rescues, 24 dogs could still be waiting in kennels/rescue!
		
Click to expand...

A very good example of why I will not support or donate to the rspca, ever, I've had too many bad experiences with them.Well done Hexx, I have rescue dogs too from council dog pounds, customers who haven't wanted the dog they had and another rescue centre (NOT rspca).
Forgot to add, I used to keep numerous guines pigs in a large run with guinea fowl, they never had problems or got shat on either and have you seen how much guinea fowl do!


----------



## Billabongchick (8 April 2014)

Paint Me Proud said:



			Yes kakarikis. I have two breeding pairs and have chicks regulalry. They are lovely lovely birds, sadly not as popular as they deserve.
		
Click to expand...

I know where to come then if I ever get some more (we have a very active cat at present). They are lovely birds; so full of character and fun - I miss mine that I had when I was younger; I have to keep watching videos of them on Youtube to get my Kakariki fix!


----------



## Nudibranch (9 April 2014)

The birds present no threat to the guinea pigs - what harm exactly is a bit of bird poo going to do, even if, shock horror, it landed on one?! Bird seed would not be an issue either if they consumed a bit. As for dust, it's an aviary and it looked pretty spotless to me, dust will be minimal. There's more dust in hay and straw.

This really doesn't surprise me though, the RSPCA seem to be way off the mark with many of their policies. Their inspector thought a traveller colt tethered on a cliff edge, no shelter, no water and bare grazing with a condition score of about 1.5 was fine because he "saw someone visit it" on the day he supposedly went to check it out. Anyway that's another story.

PMP I hope you can find some nice guineas, are there any other (more sensible) rescues nearby? Presumably in the unlikely event the RSPCA can rehome three together, they will be happy with them being stuck in a hutch 24/7, just so long as they are "safe"....


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 April 2014)

I think it's a shame that a compromise couldn't have been reached. I am sure it would be pretty simple to construct a low 'roof' in the indoor bit partcuarly, of say thin ply that could lift or hinge up and would provide a 'poop catching platform' which could then be hooked up for cleaning out.. Similarly and maybe on a lesser scale so that they could still benefit from the sun this could be done in the outdoor area too and thereby minimising the dander and poop near the guineas.
imo there is always a way around these things.


----------



## applecart14 (9 April 2014)

Ridiculous. These people who sit behind desks and make decisions never use their common sense but happily dictate to us 'mere mortals' what we can and can't do.


----------



## weebarney (10 April 2014)

As a bird and previously a guinea pig owner I wouldn't be happy rehoming pigs into an aviary either. I may be wrong but I would guess that  any other guinea pig sanctuary would say the same thing. 
With this being a horse forum I think people need to remember what they would say if someone had been wanting to keep a pony in an unsuitable environment.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 April 2014)

Unsuitable in what way WB? - Having chickens and geese roosting in their stables and running about the yard/fields? Swallows nesting in the stables and pooing everywhere?


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 April 2014)

I think that birds confined to an aviary inevitably produce a much more polluted environment than wild or free range birds. I personally wouldn't mix guinea pigs and birds in an aviary.

I am an asthmatic, and find bird dander and dust to be one of my most challenging triggers. I would not enter an aviary for love nor money. I am fine with the jackdaws, swallows etc that nest in our stables in the summer, so I presume that the dander etc dissipates into the open airspace.


----------



## weebarney (10 April 2014)

Faracat said:



			Unsuitable in what way WB? - Having chickens and geese roosting in their stables and running about the yard/fields? Swallows nesting in the stables and pooing everywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's in a confined space, I know what bird poop etc is like in confined spaces. Not my idea of a nice place to live.


----------



## weebarney (10 April 2014)

Got this off a guinea pig rescue web site - Guinea pigs should never be housed in enclosures with any sort of bird or chook. Birds quite often carry mange mite and static mite and when a guinea pig is infested with these mites they will lose their hair and weight and wounds will be found. Guinea pigs running along the base of an aviary is very un-hygenic and the bacteria from bird faeces and feathers will make a guinea pig very ill. The constant flight and movement of the birds in an aviary will also effect a guinea pigs behaviour, causing them to become very skittish and stressed in general. All of the above may be common sense to many people but to some people especially backyard breeders housing guinea pigs in aviaries with birds is not uncommon.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (10 April 2014)

Kaylum said:



			They are actually denying an animal a home which in itself is cruel.
		
Click to expand...

Hit the nail on the head there- some of these rescue centres need to look at re-homing a bit more realistically!

I got turned down by a re-homing centre (wanted to adopt a bitch JRT) because I didn-t have a back door to my very large, secured garden, and had to enter by going out the front. I've managed with my other two JRT's without incident and offered a very fun and active home........


----------



## Goldenstar (10 April 2014)

ThoroughbredStar said:



			Hit the nail on the head there- some of these rescue centres need to look at re-homing a bit more realistically!

I got turned down by a re-homing centre (wanted to adopt a bitch JRT) because I didn-t have a back door to my very large, secured garden, and had to enter by going out the front. I've managed with my other two JRT's without incident and offered a very fun and active home........
		
Click to expand...

Bonkers bonkers bonkers


----------



## Nudibranch (11 April 2014)

Pet birds will nor carry mites and Im sure OP would have treated them if they had any parasites! OP already has guinea pigs in there, without any problems! There is a lot of rubbish on the internet, and a good deal is perpetuated by animal "rescuers" who seem to thrive on pretending they and nobody else really understands animals. 

Far better in the aviary than some shoebox hutch. And presumably the aviary is open to the air, so how is it worse than swallows nesting in a stable?


----------



## weebarney (11 April 2014)

Nudibranch said:



			Pet birds will nor carry mites and Im sure OP would have treated them if they had any parasites! OP already has guinea pigs in there, without any problems! There is a lot of rubbish on the internet, and a good deal is perpetuated by animal "rescuers" who seem to thrive on pretending they and nobody else really understands animals. 

Far better in the aviary than some shoebox hutch. And presumably the aviary is open to the air, so how is it worse than swallows nesting in a stable?
		
Click to expand...

The guinea pig rescues I've seen treat their pigs very well, fwiw I wouldn't keep pigs in a stable with swallows going in and out either But at least they are just seasonal. Op would be better posting on a guinea pig website to get a true reaction as to whether she has suitable living quarters. 
A lot would be unhappy at the use of wood shavings as they aren't really the best bedding for pigs as they are dusty and strong smelling for their little noses. Remember they live their life only cm's from the ground. On top of that add dander and poo and birds flapping around.


----------

